# HP C4280 Scanner Fix - Posted by lamper



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

If any one needs assistance with this issue please take this quote from _lamper_ to assist you:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Follow these instructions and it should work , it did for me:

Uninstall the Software using manual uninstallation and reinstall the Software.

Here are the steps to uninstall the Software:

The following steps will wipe printer and printer drivers from the computer:

A. Removing entries from Add/Remove programs.
B. Removing entries from Printers and Faxes folder.
C. Removing entries from Registry.
D. Removing folders from C:\Windows

A. Add/Remove Programs:
=======================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Add/Remove Programs.
2. If there is an entry relating to one of the printers, select it, then click Change/Remove.
3. Follow the dialog and "uninstall all" or "remove all" as appropriate.

Some "printer software" have programs that show up here and it will be a good idea to remove those before going any further.

B. Printers Folder:
===================
1. Click Start, Control Panel and double-click Printers and Faxes.
2. Delete all the Printers available, by right-click and selecting "delete" option.
3. Click File menu and select Server Properties.
4. Select the Drivers tab.
5. For each entry, select the entry and click Remove.

C. Windows Registry:
====================

Before modifying registry, take a backup of it.

1. Click Start and click on Run.
2. Type Regedit and from File menu, click on Export Registry.
3. Select "All" option for backing up every key of registry.
4. Give a destination file (say Regbackup) and save it on to the Desktop.
5. Now, click "+" beside HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM
6. Click "+" beside CurrentControlSet
7. Click "+" beside Control
8. Click "+" beside Print
9. Click "+" beside Environments
10. Click "+" beside Windows NT x86
11. Click "+" beside Drivers
12. Under this key, there will be the keys Version-2 and Version-3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
13. Click on each Version key to find contents in the right-window pane.
14. Delete all the sub-keys inside Version-2 and Version-3, but not these keys themselves.
15. From File menu, click exit.

D. Deleting Folders:
====================
1. Click Start, Run and type "cmd" (without quotes).
2. Key-in the following commands:

net stop spooler
net start spooler

3. Type exit.
4. Open Windows Explorer and navigate to:

%systemroot%\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86

NOTE: %systemroot% is usually C:\Windows, but it might be "winnt" or something else; this is set when the OS is installed.

5. Inside w32x86, there will be folders with the names 2 and 3 (some may be absent, which is normal)
6. Delete all of the files and sub-folders in each of the 2 and 3 folders, but not the folders themselves.
7. Inside w32x86, there may be other folders with names starting with "Hewlett Packard", "hp" or something else; delete these folders also.
8. Restart the print spooler (as in 2nd step, above)
9. Restart the computer.

At this point, the system should be pretty well back to the way it was before any printers were installed. The printing subsystem is then "clean" and ready for printers to be added using printer drivers. Install the all-in-one software, now.

Now, restart the computer.

Download the Software and install.

Here is the weblink:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/s...os=228&lang=en

Please copy and paste the link in the browser and press enter.

Click on "Download only">>button on the web page, it prompts you to save, Run and cancel. Click on save and save it on the Desktop of your computer. Once the Download is completed, double click on the file then on Run to start the installation.

Please make sure of the following while installation:
(USB)You connect All-in-One to computer only when the installation wizard prompts you to do so.
(Network)Disable anti-virus and firewall if installed on your computer.


----------



## bikmor (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm having trouble installing a HP C5280 All-In-One. The installation gets to 96% and stalls. I tried your instructions in this thread and no success. I read the error report and briefly it reads: "
{03B1B42B-F6DE-41d9-8FFF-DC44E8957A7}return 3010". Another 3 rows of hexadecimals, all returning 3010.Then: "Error getting DriverVer from the DATfile.
Error opening key".
Any ideas on what is going on here?
I sent off a tech support request to HP 5 days ago and they have given me no reply.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Please note everyone this thread is an informational for users. Also this was lampers suggestion, not mine so please give him credit. Lastly, if you are reading this and still need help please create a thread of your own right here in TSF Printer Support.

Thank You.


----------

